
SmoothLife: Continuous Domain Game of Life in Python with Numpy - leephillips
https://github.com/duckythescientist/SmoothLife
======
tehsauce
There are some nice real-time implementations of smoothlife on shadertoy as
well!
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/Msy3RD](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/Msy3RD)

